# Delivery at home



## debimig317 (Nov 5, 2015)

What Diagnosis code do we use for a Medi-cal patient that delivered at home and was taken to the hospital after the delivery. Do we charge a discharge code or a postpartum code?


----------



## valleyobgynut (Dec 18, 2015)

If it was unplanned and the patient just had fast labor and delivery then I would use the precip delivery code O62.3 and z37.0. You can bill for the hospital admit,delivery of placenta, any repairs, rounds and discharge. If these services were done of course.


----------

